# More Audi Q6, Q4 and Q1 Intel, Plus New Renders



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

CAR Magazine has published a report from Georg Kacher about Audi's plans for Q-model expansion, focusing in particular on the ideas of Q6, Q4 and Q1 and pairing the piece with two proposed Q4 renders by Schulte Design that are based on photographs unlike the drawing-based render by Fourtitude's staff seen above.

A lot of the intel here is similar to what was published by Automobile Magazine from the same author. Here's a quick rundown.

*Audi Q6*
Could debut as early as 2013 with facelifted Q5 but this is unlikely. More possible will be 2016. By then, both the Q7 and the Q5 will have migrated to the MLB-evo architecture and will shed 300 lbs and 100 lbs respectively.

More defined with the CAR report is the Q6's sizing. Where first we'd imagined Q6 as a large 5-passenger sportback configuration roughly the size of the Porsche Cayenne and Volkswagen Touareg but with a BMW X6 aggressive roofline, it sounds like this won't be the case. Now, it sounds as if the Q6 may be closer to the Q5 in size albeit with its own unique body structure unlike the upcoming Porsche Cajun which will share more hard points with the Q5.

*Audi Q4*
As with the Automobile story, the Q4 is expected to be more of a development mate to the Porsche Pajun, a 3-door and more aggressive version of the Cajun so also near the Q5 in size, but perhaps on the smaller end. Audi seems to be evaluating three concepts for Q4... everything from a elegant crossover coupe, to an aggressive rallyesque box-flared lifestyle vehicle to a more capable off-roader with air suspension. None of this has yet to be determined.

*Audi Q1*
Also like the CAR report, Kacher says several options are also being weighed for the Q1. By taking more of an allroad style approach to the upcoming A1 Sportback, Audi could have a Q1 in market by 2013. A second approach would see them waiting two more years to have an MQB-based version in market by 2015 or wait a year later and make use of the multi-material platform intended for the next A2. Rumor is the latter two options are the most likely.

Read more details and check out those renders over at CAR Magazine.

* Full Story *


----------

